# Coffee table layout ideas



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I just thought I'd pass this along for anyone thinking about building a coffee table layout. Some good ideas here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-TRAI...itu=UCC&otn=8&ps=63&clkid=7333341507150405697


----------

